# Jerky, with water pan or without



## gmebey (Dec 18, 2010)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]
I have a Electric Brinkman H2O smoker and need some advice. 

From my understanding the water pan does three things, raise the humidity, help regulated the temperature and put a barrier between the heating-element to make it indirect heat.

From experience I know running with the pan empty leads to over heating with a mess….the pan fills with grease that burns on.

So I see two options and need some advice from the experienced.

1) Use water in the pan and have the raised humidity, which is not ideal for drying out meat.

2) Fill the pan with sterile play sand covered with foil, which I have no experience doing. The question about this method is how well does it work for regulating temperature


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2010)

foil the pan and fill it about half full of sand.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Eman's idea...

You're trying to dry out the jerky, so adding extra moisture is not necessary.

Todd


----------

